# Types of Permesso di Soggiorno?



## PauloPievese

On another board I noted what appeared to be a reference to different types of _permesso di soggiorno_. This appeared to reference various periods of stay including permanent. Is this correct? If so, ow does one go about applying for the one one wishes?


----------



## accbgb

RetireInRome said:


> On another board I noted what appeared to be a reference to different types of _permesso di soggiorno_. This appeared to reference various periods of stay including permanent. Is this correct? If so, ow does one go about applying for the one one wishes?


Forget about that for a moment.

As mentioned in the other thread, you (apparently, from what little you have posted) need to apply for an Elective Residency visa from the consulate which serves the area in which you are legally resident. With ER visa in hand, you can enter Italy and find a comune (town, village, city) to settle in then you apply for a Permesso di Soggiorno (PdiS) - Permission to Stay.

Presuming you plan to retire n Italy and do not have Italian or other EU citizenship, you need a PdiS of which there is only one applicable type.

Other PdiS types are issued to non-Italian spouses of Italian citizens, certain workers, and so on.

If you or your spouse have/has any Italian blood, there is a possibility that you would qualify for Italian citizenship; if confirmed, then you would require neither visa nor PdiS.


----------



## PauloPievese

accbgb said:


> Forget about that for a moment.
> 
> Presuming you plan to retire n Italy and do not have Italian or other EU citizenship, you need a PdiS of which there is only one applicable type.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------

